# YAY!!!! My snake ate today



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

After a 1 month eating stike I put a mouse in the tank today, and the mouse thought it was cool to sniff my snakes nose and smack my snake messed him up.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

cool! next time get some picsss


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I assume this is a Ball Python?? If so dont fret the hunger strike. As long as your husbandry is good and the snake is in good health he can go for MONTHS without eating.

Now that your snake is feeding maybe you can start to condition him to eat prekilled rodents. It makes life a LOT more convenient when you can keep a dozen or so mice in the freezer! Not to mention that with prekilled food you NEVER have to worry about your snake being bitten by the mouse. I had a 6 yr old 12 foot Burmese that got bit right through the nose from a jumbo rat. The snake got a nasty infection and even with a few visits to the vet I eventually lost the snake. Since then I have conditioned EVERY snake I have owned to prekilled food. A hard lesson to learn.
OH YEAH......Congrats on the feed!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

how do u kill them?.. i heard people drown them n then freeze them.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

jiggy said:


> how do u kill them?.. i heard people drown them n then freeze them.


 Grab them by the tail, throw down hard on concrete or other hard surface, the edge of a table works as well. Once it has been stunned in this manner, pick it up, grasp it juct behind the head with the thumb and index finger. Grab the base (not the end, it'll just tear off) of the tail and quickly, forcefully pull the tail backwards, detaching the spine from the base of the skull. If done properly it is quick, relatively painless and nearly bloodless. It takes a bit of practice.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just throw the rats in the freezer till they freeze. LoL Clean and easy


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes it's better to throw them in the freezer. I can't kill it like that. 
Also Tormen i wasn't so interested in taking pictures. I wanted to not stress my snake at all because he was on his hunger strike. I just wanted him to eat. Tank, I know about ball pythons and being picky eaters but I just wanted him to eat, because I was housing another sanke that wouldn't eat and it died after like 2 months, but I think it was unhealthy. Mine from 1 month ago hasn't changed in apperance at all.







Thanks guys.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to just grab the rats and rabbits around the neck and "flip" them over. It would break thier necks and kill them instantly. I have slammed them on a table edge but that can be bloody not to mention cruel.
Now I just buy them in lots of 50 already frozen!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, but my snake almost got bit yesterday. I was scared


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Yeah, but my snake almost got bit yesterday. I was scared


 Which is why I feed ONLY prekilled!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah but I am not sure if my snake will eat pre killed. He has beem eating live food for quite sometime now.


----------

